# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  интерактивный вход в систему

## kLen

Доброго времени суток 
 При входе в виндовс не могу зайти под гостем появляется окошко --> 
_Интерактивный вход в систему на данном компьютере запрещен локальной политикой _ 

Под другой учеткой админской входить можно (т.е всего две учетки)  
1 Windows xp 
2. В локальных политиках ничего не запрещалось 
3. Встроенный админ и гость отключены  
В администрировании->локальной политике пробовал включать ничего не поменялось
 На всякий случай создал еще одного пользователя с правами гостя  тоже никакого результата 
 Все это началась после того как удалил  пользователей( т е в группе пользователей ) там были какие встроенные пользователи в виде цифр  

_Уважаемые специалисты как можно включить интерактивный вход????_

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Посмотрите, что в локальных политиках насчёт Разрешить локальный вход и Отклонить локальный вход. Больше ничего в голову не приходит. Разве что: поосторожнее надо было со встроенными пользователями. Хотя встроенные, по-моему, так просто не удаляются.

----------


## Kuzz

> Хотя встроенные, по-моему, так просто не удаляются.


Зато элементарно отключаются (в т.ч. политиками и нек-рыми секур-твикерами)

----------


## kLen

> Посмотрите, что в локальных политиках насчёт Разрешить локальный вход и Отклонить локальный вход.


С этим я уже пробовал, но все равно спасибо
После этого единственное что поменялось не возникает окошко
_Интерактивный вход в систему на данном компьютере запрещен локальной политикой  
_но войти под выбранным пользователем нельзя(возникает загрузка параметров но все этим и заканчивается и возврат к окну с перечнем пользователей)
Уф.... 

_Зато элементарно отключаются (в т.ч. политиками и нек-рыми секур-твикерами) 	_
Ничем подобным не пользовался
через консоль ммс влез в пользователей что то удалил (сейчас не знаю что какие-то цифры и буквы)

*Действительно надо  быть аккуратные*
Всем откликнувшимся Спасибо

----------


## pig

> С этим я уже пробовал, ...
> После этого единственное что поменялось не возникает окошко
> _Интерактивный вход в систему на данном компьютере запрещен локальной политикой  
> _но войти под выбранным пользователем нельзя(возникает загрузка параметров но все этим и заканчивается и возврат к окну с перечнем пользователей)


Ага, политики, кажись, выправились (любопытно, что там было и что стало). Теперь я бы автозагрузку этого пользователя глянул. Для начала можно лог HijackThis под администратором сделать, он все автозагрузки показывает.

----------


## kLen

Тоже интересно узнать что это было
но использовал уже средства резервного копирования

----------


## x2088

Здравствуйте, не хочу плодить темы, у меня примерно такая же проблема, в общем понятно что делать, но мне нужно знать куда залезть в реестре.

Ситуация такая: была сетка с сервером 2003, её разделили на две независимые, вторая сетка одноранговая и сервера нет, мне нужно её обслуживать, но сколько я не просил админа до этого вывести отключенные компы от домена - он ничего не стал делать, ему тупо было лень и он просто повыдёргивал кабели, и с концами, типа сам выведешь.

Локальный вход в систему запрещён для компов целиком, создавать левых админов с загрузочного диска безполезно, залогиниться под ними нельзя, как нельзя залогиниться под рутом (встроинный админ), прав админа на компах нет вообще. Кто знает где в реестре находитятся параметры "Разрешить локальный вход" и "Отклонить локальный вход" для компа и до кучи на всякий случай для пользователя? На компах стоит Вин хп сп3

----------

